# circuito de mallas con metodo determinante y ley ohm



## n03l (Ene 11, 2007)

Espero que alguien me diga como resolver este circuito de mallas con metodo determinante y ley de ohm, o que me facilite alguna guia con ejemplos. les estare agradecido 

http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuito2yn7.jpg



http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuito2yn7.jpg


----------



## nemesaiko (Ene 11, 2007)

OE PERO ESPECIALMENET ES LEY DE OHM UTILIZA KRICHOFF TE FACILITA TODO


----------



## rampage (Ene 11, 2007)

Malla I (recorrida en sentido horario):
10V - I1*3 - I2*5 = 0    ->   I1*(-3) + I2*(-5) + I3*0 + 10 = 0

Malla II (recorrida en sentido horario):
- I3*4 + 5V + I2*5 = 0  ->  I1*0 + I2*5 + I3*(-4) + 5 = 0

Tenes dos ecuaciones y 3 incognitas, por lo tanto necesitas una ecuacion mas. Para eso planteas la segunda ley de kirchoff en uno de los nodos.

I1 = I2 + I3                  ->  I1 + I2*(-1) + I3*(-1) = 0

Luego, podes resolverlo por el metodo que mas te guste, determinantes, sustitucion, etc.


----------



## n03l (Ene 11, 2007)

si nemesaiko tiene q ser la de ohm porque esto es para una materia q estoy cursando yo no estudio electronica.

gracias rampage me ha sido de gran ayuda salu2


----------

